# Android Datenbank einbeziehen



## androidtgd (6. Dez 2012)

Da ich Anfänger bin hätte ich ein großes Anliegen und zwar habe ich eine SQL Datenbank und will diese in ein App einbinden weiß aber nicht wie

Wär schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## Michael... (6. Dez 2012)

Wie einbeziehen? Läuft die DB auf einem zentralen Server und Du willst über's Netz darauf zugreifen?
Oder handelt es sich um ein lokale DB auf dem Telefon?
Zu letzterem: Android liefert und unterstützt im Standard SQLite:
Android SQLite Database and ContentProvider - Tutorial


----------



## androidtgd (6. Dez 2012)

Ja die Datenbank läuft auf einem Server also nicht am Telefon


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Dez 2012)

Dann würde ich einen Server zwischenschalten. Die App sollte keinen direkten Kontakt zum DB-Server haben (zu gefährlich). Der Server nimmt Anfragen der App entgegen und kann diese noch validieren. Also:
App<-->Server<-->DB 

Alternativ/Zusätzlich könntest du Synchronisation anbieten, sodass du die Daten in eine lokale SQLiteDatenbank reinschreibst (offline-fähig eben).


----------



## androidtgd (6. Dez 2012)

wäre super wenn du einen Beispielcode für mich hättest  Danke für die Information schon einmal


----------



## Ghorki (12. Dez 2012)

Mich würde das Thema mit dem Webservice auch interessieren, ich wollte mich mal schon länger damit beschäftigen, aber habe den Faden daran verloren.

Wird soetwas in PHP oder Java realisiert?
Ich habe damals ihrendetwas von einer WSDL Datei gelesen.
Gibt es da keine vorgefertigeten Services für den Server?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (12. Dez 2012)

androidtgd hat gesagt.:


> wäre super wenn du einen Beispielcode für mich hättest  Danke für die Information schon einmal



Achso, ging irgendwie unter. Ne, Beispielcode habe ich keinen.


----------

